# City Proposal for Track



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am in the process of talking with the city about putting up a rc dirt track for recreational use. I know there are a lot of people in the city that have remote control cars but have no place to use them. Not everyone is avid racers (like a lot of us here) The city has kindly said they would allow us to use the land as long as we maintain it. It would be a large dirt oval with a short course track in the infield. The size of the track would be about 80' x 180' and we will allow both electric and nitro racing Water and electricity will be available. They are looking for me to put together a presentation to show the city workers/safety directors/mayor/etc. Has anyone done anything like this? I am looking for ideas on what would make a killer presentation. I will be putting together a power point presentation. All input is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdtech58 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have not done this myself, but I would probably really focus on the safety aspects. Nothing will get you shut down quicker than someone getting hurt, and you have to show the city people that you are serious about safety. 

You might want to contact the guys from White Park (Toledo) Racing. They've had a track on city land for quite a few years. I'm sure that someone there could help you out quite a bit in regards to what kind of standards they must maintain and how they sold the idea originally. I'll PM you with one of their user ID's.


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Try one of the officials at Redline Racing. They have been racing at a County park for a long time.

http://www.redlineracingrctrack.com/


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Great idea! I will help you with it. I wanted FJ to make one in the park for over a year. If Delphos is Game then why not? I would be more than happy to help build the track. I think we should focus on saftey. It will be closed up right away if anyone gets hurt like sdtech58 said. PM me if you would like some help. Where were you thinking about putting it?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you for the interest in the track. At this time I want to keep the location disclosed until I get more things taken care of :thumbsup:

I appreciate all the help and advice and look forward to hearing more comments. 

There are two locations that I have been looking at. One is 425' x 425' piece of land and the other one is 800' x 180'
Both locations have electric and water available.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

If you need any help presenting let me know. I would be glad to help so we can get the yay or nay and get working on it as soon as the snow melts and the ground dries up alittle. What would we be in charge of doing?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I agree, and have done what your proposing, with the exception of the ground being provided... safety was the main concern with the board I dealt with in constructing the track I have.
If Nitro/Gas RC's are considered it was helpful for me to show the providing the type 3 fire extinguisher.. but safety was a big concern since they can find out the speeds of the rc cars and take that equasion along with the weight pending a impact with a person.. showing all the safty features I could include, Fence/wall.. parking place away from possible damage to a vehicle... also the public bathroom provisions.
I also showed the possible benefits to the community #1 by having a safe place to play with the rc vehicles that show no danger to the public #2 a place where family interaction for a shared activity can provide personal benefits (example a father son shared experiences. #3 showing also a place considered a drug and alcohol free environment.
Dont know if this is of any help to you, but from the time I started putting a idea to action it took 3 months, planning demonstrating and construction to open for the public back in 2000 a 240ft concrete oval track.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

what were you planning on doing for tracking?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

As of right now I don't plan on putting in a scoring system until I know people will show up. Right now I still have the mindset of "Build it and they will come!"


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

sounds good to me. I think just show them that it is a place for all ages to have fun. That alot of people dont have a safe place to play with their rcs and building the track would allow citizens to operate their rcs safely and keep the public safe.


----------



## n1tro_mt (Feb 8, 2009)

DWBryan said:


> I also showed the possible benefits to the community #1 by having a safe place to play with the rc vehicles that show no danger to the public #2 a place where family interaction for a shared activity can provide personal benefits (example a father son shared experiences. #3 showing also a place considered a drug and alcohol free environment.


 2 THUMBS UP!!! Great idea...... 

Smoothie, you have your work cut out for you BUT you are on the right path. Your 3 BIG points will be 1)Safety 2)Benefits to the community 3)Safety...:tongue:


----------



## rctube (Mar 18, 2011)

*Facilities*

Make sure you also have facilities (portapotties) nearby. Nothing worse than being out at the track and having to go and no where to go. Happened to me a few times


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

doesn't sound like anything is going to materialize until late fall due to lack of funding from the city.  however the city is still interested in building a track. apparently there is some grant money that will come available in the fall


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

ok so now racing in delphos this summer


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Update?


----------



## Rembrandt (Oct 7, 2007)

veterans park speedway in Iowa was built in a city park with donations and advertising, it has been in operation for 25 years. www.veteransparkspeedway.com
It can be done and is one of the finest in the upper midwest


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Jennings Mayor, Jim Smith is interested in building one at the park.


----------



## Zerodefect (Jul 28, 2009)

The Roar rulebook is pretty specific about bordering the track for safety. I would use the rules pertaining to 1/8th scale N & E for your track. That way you have some wiggle room.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Our city basically dropped the idea after we talked in more depth. The site they thought about putting the track went to the soccer clubs instead. Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

smoothie said:


> Our city basically dropped the idea after we talked in more depth. The site they thought about putting the track went to the soccer clubs instead. Oh well, it was worth a shot


Darn those Soccer Moms! They rule our town as well where I live.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

phhhhh...........St. Johns girls are renting Jennings soccer field. They can keep renting it! Take that space and make us a nice track Delphos!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, I met a man who was involved in bringing this track to his community. This is "the only city owned track in the country" according to their website. 

The empty building was owned by the city, but not being used. The property will likely become an interstate "in 10 years or so" according to the guy I spoke with.

Might be a good template for us all to use: http://www.flowoodrc.com/


----------

